# FS: 3 subadult Geophagus Altifrons-$45



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

(Group of 3) Sub-adult Geophagus Altifrons-$45 (At least 1 male)

*Only trades* (basically) are Lemon Tetras (at -$3 for each one) and a established Tiger Lotus (at arond $15-$20)
Pick up is between Royal Oak and Edmonds station.
BYOB (bring your own bucket) *I do not have a bag large enough for these guys.*


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Shoot me some offers?...I feel that this is a fair price. Also, the male and female have already paired and have been cleaning a site.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Great price on some awesome fish! The pictures and videos aren't as nice as when you see them with your own eyes.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump, updated


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Shoot me some offers?...I feel that this is a fair price. Also, the male and female have already paired and have been cleaning a site.


Congrats on your 1000th post Bobby! Free bump too!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Immus! Didn't even notice  Bumpity bump.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

flash sale...$60 for pickup tommorow only.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking for trade FOR 3-3" Sub adult Geophagus Altifrons+$30, or possibly a school of Lemon Tetra (-$2 for each), or L# Pleco+cash


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Updated photos to try and make this sale...
Male:

















Female:


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I have to say, they are very beautiful

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it up please...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Last bump before I decide to keep them


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Change of plans, bump adding 3 subadults. $100 for group, $70 for pair, $45 for the group of 3.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any trade......


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The only trades I actually want is in the Opening post (just edited in,sorry) I would prefer cash to fund a new project, but if you would like to offer something to subsidize the cost feel free to shoot me a PM. However the chance of me accepting is low. Thank you.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Breeding pair sold! Thanks Errol! 3 Sub adults left, tentative hold for errol, $45.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for this guy, the sub adults look amazing and he's giving them for a steal.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Errol, hope the breeding pair is doing well :] Bump up for these sub adults


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump...want these guys gone.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

All sold thank you.


----------

